# Pond fishing questions



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Are there any pond bass fisherman out there if so can you tell me how you fish small ponds,what lures, morning compared to evening. I catch alot of bass but not much size to them. I have permission to fish 5 private ponds but they are small farm type ponds. Tips on this type of fishing would be great. How to catch bigger fish? I normally start with rubber worms Texas rigged then maybe crank baits, spinner baits and finish with topwaters. I am always moving around the pond casting, standing maybe 5-7 feet back from the water as not to scare them. Can I look for anything in the pond to tell me what size fish might be there or any bigger fish? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

A general rule is :Bigger Baits, Bigger Bass. This is not always true though. Instead of using, say a 6 or 7" plastic worm, use a 10" worm.

Also, I'd try a spinnerbait.

*BB*


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

I fish a small farm pond alot and what was said is sometime true. big bait big fish. but I caught my biggest bass on a mini rebel craw. I have caught alot of large bass on buzz baits early in morn. also I like flukes. small one works good for me. Bass jigs with trailers are big bass magnet also. anyway I like to use a mixed bag and try little of everything.......


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

i fish small farm ponds all the time if im fishing in the morning i start off with top water right at daylight try throwing a buzz bait or a chugbug if these do not work go to a spinnerbait or a small crankbait after u use these go to ur soft baits u can use a weedless work or lizdard i also use the small flukes too the small ones work better then the bigger ones and i have had the best luck on white and the silver and black color.


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

the newest bassmaster mag has an article in it on pond fishing


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd have to agree with Ronnie, start at the top and work your way down the water column. Most ponds that are not heavily fished are pretty responsive to topwater action, especially in the early morning hours.


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

When I was in the marines we had three stocked ponds on our base and the number one lure fro me there was a 4" zoom lizard junebug texas rigged with a real light worm wieght probably an 1/8. You could fish it slow next to shore line weeds or throw it right on top of the weeds and slowly drag it, the bass would explode on that thing. Just a thought give it a try. Remember always try new things and experiment a little.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

I fish a few ponds and the one thing i have learned is that some just don't produce large fish, size of water, amount of bait fish and other factors might be stunting the growth. That said, booyah makes a line of "pond magic" baits - they are modified spinners, jigs and buzz baits to work better on small water. 

I have caught my biggest on spinners with a varied speed. And don't forget about the frogs!!! usually a great pond bait because you can get into the thick cover with them. I have good luck with casting down the shoreline about 10-15 feet from shore and working it in as i reel and others have already said work from the top down.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

madcrappie is correct, 

you may not be getting size because it's just not there. The thing about small pond fishing though is that it pretty much eliminates the hardest part of bass fishing - locating the fish. Try a wacky-rigged senko weightless....seems to always produce in ponds. Cast it out, as it sinks to the bottom twitch it a few times, and when it gets to the bottom use a twitch and pause retrieve all the way back.


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

I have caught some of my biggest bass less than 3 feet from the edge of banks! Mostly i fish midnight special/ with a rattle( black and blue)! When that doesnt work i always fall back to my black and chrome shad rap, with a very slow switching retrieve! Fish some plastice also this gives u a pretty good ideal of what the bottom layout is!


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

My uncle ran a bulldozer for years and cleaned out alot of smaller ponds! When he would break the dams and the water came out mostly on ponds smaller than an acre you may see 2 large bass on average and a ton of smaller bass! The bait fish just where not there, therfore no growth for the smaller bass! People say the ponds are overpopulated when they catch alot of smaller bass, there is just nothing for them to eat for growth! 








CARP 104 said:


> madcrappie is correct,
> 
> you may not be getting size because it's just not there. The thing about small pond fishing though is that it pretty much eliminates the hardest part of bass fishing - locating the fish. Try a wacky-rigged senko weightless....seems to always produce in ponds. Cast it out, as it sinks to the bottom twitch it a few times, and when it gets to the bottom use a twitch and pause retrieve all the way back.


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for all of the information I am reading and learning. Early am or later in the evening?? Which is better?


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

tipul3 said:


> Thanks for all of the information I am reading and learning. Early am or later in the evening?? Which is better?


That's actually a pretty tough question...I think you'll find a variety of answers there. A lot of it probably depends on a variety of things such as time of year, weather, moon phase, etc... but I think both are roughly equal in that sense.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

i like to throw top waters like buzz baits and top water popers and rapala like baits just twitch it across the surface just fast enough to make a wake but keep it on top i also like to throw a texas riged worm and tube with no waight it hard to feel em bite but it produces


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

tipul3 said:


> Thanks for all of the information I am reading and learning. Early am or later in the evening?? Which is better?


this is like asking ...folgers or miller high life??


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i think my all time fav bass pond bait is a zara spooke or a rebel poper 
i just love top water but durning mid day i would just go witha rubber worm with no weight b but yea the reson you arnt gittting big bass is like every one else has said the probly not their and if you git alot of bass they most like all the same size because lack of food


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

part of your problem could be the time of year you are fishing. IMO big bass are more nocturnal in the summer. All the biggest pond bass I have caught are when the water is 55-65 degrees. fish from ice out to post spawn and start again in september after the third good cool snap. Some of my best spinnebait bites in smaller ponds are right in the middle of a sunny late october early november afternoon. When everyone is hunting deer.

Like was said before. Big flashy topwaters like buzzbaits and frogs are awesome for big fish but they need to be shallow to be effective.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

tipul3 said:


> Can I look for anything in the pond to tell me what size fish might be there or any bigger fish?
> 
> Here is the question I am most interested in responding to. Signs of big fish? I read a theory/article on this subject about 30-years ago.
> Here is my summary:
> ...


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

you can wacky rig a plastic worm and jig it acrossthe bottom slowly just watch you might get a couple snags


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

have you tried a fast top retrieve? sounds crazy but the last pond trip we took, i was trolling to other side and my buddy put out a lizzard to run some line off and as we were skiing it across the top.....a nice 2 lb'er hit it hard! we started fishing fast across the top and caught 3 more


----------

